# crow call downloads



## rookiedogger

anyone know where to find free crow call downloads? 'preciate it


----------



## Bgunit68

There are a few sites you can download for free. I have them on my home computer. When I get home I'll try to find them ( I bought a new computer). I bought mine in a package from Foxpro. The wounded crow and crow fight are awesome. I nicknamed the caller "Crack". They can't stay away from it and they die from it!


----------



## Bgunit68

http://www.western-rivers.com/downloads.html

there are a lot of downloads on there.


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt

Thanks Will try it, How do you play them?


----------



## Triton

How do you get these to download.. Im trying to down load to my computer and burn to a CD. Can i even do this and if not are there any sites that i may do this from...?

Thanks for all the help guyss.. :beer:


----------

